# Name of aria that is played in an old movie



## Alfredoz (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi, I came across a 1950s Hongkong romance film and was captivated by the background music played between 7:44 to 9:20






I think this is an aria from one of Verdi's operas. Does anyone recognize it? On a side note, I find instrumental versions opera arias played in such style very enchanting


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes, it's Verdi: _Bella Figlia Dell'Amore_ from Rigoletto


----------



## Alfredoz (Apr 8, 2014)

Ah! Thank you! The music was beautifully played in that film, isn't it?


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Heh... we'll as a trumpet player myself, I'm bound to agree!


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I got sucked into the movie. What is it called? I'd like to find it with English subtitles.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Bella figlia dell'amore is actually a quartet from the last act of Rigoletto. Incidentally, everyone is expressing a different emotion/affect during it. An aria is, technically, a solo song.


----------

